# Hochteich mit L-Steinen



## kois_in_d (2. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

wollte meinen aktuellen Teich zu einem Hochteich aufstocken.
Da ich leider nicht tiefer graben kann ist dies wohl die einzigste Möglichkeit.

Mein Plan war es auf den Rand wie gesagt L-Steine zu setzen.
Das "L" zeigt dann natürlich zum Teichinneren.
Diese dann innen miteinander verschrauben und dann 5 oder 10cm Styropor innen davor stellen.
Dort könnte ich auch "Schrägen" anfertigen das alles in die Teichmitte rutschen kann.

Die L-Steine sollten 60x40x40cm  sein. Und ich würde den Teich dann bis zu 50cm Höhe oder 55cm mit Wasser auffüllen.

Die Granitsteine sind alle in Waage gelegt, dort würde ich die L-Steine aufsetzen.

Würde das funktionieren?
Andere Vorschläge?

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

Hallo

Warum sollte das nicht Funktionieren....?
Im Moment sind ja L-Steien groß angesagt , warum auch immer . Waren oder sind die Betonschalsteine den SO Schlecht .
Und vorallem würde es deiner Pumpe guttun , dann hättest du nicht mehr so viel Verlust wenn sie nur noch 1,5 Meter hoch Pumpen muß .
Warum willste die Steine Verschrauben , wenn du die Richtig setzt in Beton oder Speis sollte es doch kein Problem darstellen .


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

Hi!
Gibt es einen Grund für L- Steine?...z.B. um Pflanzen auf der Waagerechten zu stellen.
Warum willst Du denn das Flair deines Teiches so verschandeln? L-Steine ziehen eine Kaschierung der selbigen nach sich.
Wie ist es denn mit Natursteinbossen? Keine Kaschierung mehr nötig und passen viel besser zu Deinem Teichambiente. Wenn es eine Auflage für Pflanzen geben soll, dann maure im rechten Winkel zu Deinen Granitplatten, oder setze die Mauer hinter dem Granit an, dann aber mit einem Fundament,15x15cm mit Bewährung.Der kleine Versatz im Vordergrund würde auch viel besser zu Geltung kommen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## kois_in_d (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

@Michael H

Ja für die Pumpe wäre es sogar noch günstiger.


@samorai

Was sind denn "Natursteinbossen"?
Ich wollte dann Bruchsteine vor die L-Steine Mauern.


Aber eigentlich sollte es gehen?
Der Wasserdruck sollte auch genug Gegendruck zum Eis im Winter aufbauen?

Bin auch für andere Ideen offen.

Gruß


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

Hi

Eine schöne ecke hast du dort gefällt mir 



> Die L-Steine sollten 60x40x40cm sein



Das mit den L-Steinen würde ich lassen, diese kenne ich das sind nur Rüttelbeton L-Steine da ist nicht mal Bewehrung drin. Nimm Schalsteine 15er oder 17,5er da hast du mehr von.



> Die Granitsteine sind alle in Waage gelegt, dort würde ich die L-Steine aufsetzen.



Die würde ich nicht drunter lassen aus Buddeln und zum kaschieren der Schalsteine verwenden.

Und wenn du schon dabei bist würde ich die Filterung überdenken und alles auf Schwerkraft umbauen da kann man viel Energie sparen was ja sinn macht 


Gruß Frank


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

Hallo!
Das sind Bossen!

(Edit: Fotos gelöscht - bitte beachtet das Copyright! Auch mit Quelleangabe sind Fotos aus Büchern nicht zulässig!)


Quelle Buch:  Alles über Naturstein   von Volker Friedrich (Pflaster, Mauern und Treppen im Garten

mfg Ron!


----------



## kois_in_d (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich mit L-Steinen*

@spike1

Danke schön. Finde ich auch. 

Ja sicher, ich meinte ja auch auf die "Fundamente" der Granitsteine.
Ich finde das mit den Schalsteinen überhaupt nicht schön.
Gibt es noch ne andere Alternative?
Aufgrund der Gegebenheiten kann ich leider nicht auf Schwerkraft umbauen.
Deßhalb kann ich ja auch den Teich nicht Tiefer bauen.
Habe den Standort des ersten Teiches 1996 ungegünstig gewählt. 

@samorai

Ja, dachte ich mir.
Habe es gestern einfach nicht gefunden.
Ja sowas könnte man davorbauen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Flora32 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo 
Also ich hab nen Kleine  L-Stein Teich gebaut.
Beim lesen der Foren wurde immer gesagt das Wasser drückt die auseinander - Nix Drückt  
Also 
Eckeine und L Steine Aneinandergereiht und ausgerichtet - zwei Säcke Estrich ein - 
- Mit Styropor ausgekleidet und Neopreen Teichfolie eingefaltet. 
- Linke Stirnseite habe ich einen Badewannenablauf oben eingesetzt damit das Wasser nicht über die L - Steine läuft.
 - das Rohr ist hinter dem Styropor und vorher schon in die Erde verlegt worden und geht dann unter dme Holzweg entlang- 
Dann noch Bretter oben auf die L-Steine zum Abschluss  und dann das Ganze ach die Beton steine mit 
OSMO ÖL Steingrau gestrichen - hält prima auf den L Steinen ! 


Alles letztes Jahr          

schon gemacht und ersten Winter durch .


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2016)

Morsche

Passt auf alle Fälle in deinen Garten . Für meinen Geschmack könnte dein Teich größer sein aber jeder wie er will .


----------

